# Airgunners



## Tka250 (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone else play with these?

I recently bought my first adult air rifle and am having a blast shooting it. I have done a fair amount of target shooting with it and have used it for some varmint control with really good success. Gophers and a rabbit. I really wanted it to eliminate some rabbits in the yard in town. They do and incredible amount of damage to the landscaping in the winter especially. 
I think some of the fun has been getting used to the crumby trigger on it. But I usually can hit what I am aiming at now. I was a little difficult getting it sighted in at close range too. Lots of clicks to move it a little ways.

I found a great deal on one with a scope at Cabelas for less than $100 for a refurbished one. It still came with a 1 year warranty. And its only about $10 for 500 pellets!


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

There are aftermarket triggers for some air rifles. What AG do you have? I have an RWS 850 in .177 that is batting about .800 on sparrows at my grandmothers house. Been looking at a Marauder in .22 or .25 for when I get back to the states.


----------



## Tka250 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gamo Big Cat.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

CharlieDaTuna offers NPSS, NP, CBR, GTX-III, & GRT-III triggers


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

They are a kick! I have taken jackrabbits, raccoons and grey fox with one of mine. They are a serious survival tool that everyone should have. ET


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Question... Could these be used in say... A restricted area that normally only allows shotguns or rimfire?







hmmm...


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Not for game animals in Texas, but you could ask about other stuff. Would like to know too. Looking at a 9mm PCP airgun.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

They would not even let me hunt with a hawk at Balcones.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Stoeger Model X20. A serious air rifle. I use it to control nuisance birds and ground squirrels around my place. This link shows the rifle in camo, mine is in black.

Stoeger Model X20 Airguns


----------

